# 7 flasks from Orchid Inn



## orchid527 (Dec 30, 2016)

Drove over to Sam's place to pick up these plants on Tuesday. Potted them out into compots yesterday. Here are the crosses:

The four on the left are concolor alba.
The four on the right are third gen henryanum





The four on the left are Rolfei (bellatulum "Perfecto" x roth "Giant Wings" GM/WOC).
The four on the right are roth "Giant Wings" GM/WOC x hangianum.





The four on the left are tonsum alba, a selfing of "Left Fuji" BM/JOGA.
The four on the right are kovachii, a selfing of "Full Moon". They are small, but they do have good roots. They are in a mixture of Promix and small Orchiata with a lot of crushed limestone.





These are roth ("Giant Wings" GM/WOC x "Canadian Club" GM/JOGA). The two compots on the right had less developed roots, so I put them into a Promix based mix. I'll move them into the standard seedling mix in 3 or 4 months.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 30, 2016)

Very neat! 
Sending them good vibe as Angela would say. 

Thank goodness, I'm not in a driving distance from Orchid Inn. Haha


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 30, 2016)

Hope is seen in all those newly planted seedlings.


----------



## AdamD (Dec 30, 2016)

Wow. Nice haul. Now where to put them all in 4 years? That'd be my dilemma


----------



## abax (Dec 30, 2016)

In four years, some of them can come to my greenhouse...
the Phrags that is. I'll add my good vibes to Happy's>>>>>>>>


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 31, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Thank goodness, I'm not in a driving distance from Orchid Inn. Haha



Try from here!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 31, 2016)

Sam has nice things. Pity I cant buy patience!


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2016)

Nice haul!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2016)

I could take a few off your hands when they grow some. Good luck.


----------



## blondie (Jan 1, 2017)

Very nice looks like you have some very nice plants there, I am thinking of doing an order with Orchid Inn as i know a few UK grows have had very good plants.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 1, 2017)

blondie said:


> Very nice looks like you have some very nice plants there, I am thinking of doing an order with Orchid Inn as i know a few UK grows have had very good plants.



Do it. Sams flasks travel well as the agar is very firm - but you need to remove it when you de-flask!


----------



## blondie (Jan 2, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> Do it. Sams flasks travel well as the agar is very firm - but you need to remove it when you de-flask!



I'll be going for plants and not flasks I now a couple of people in the UK that hag had plants from orchild inn. It's my treat for Bing smoke free for two months.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 2, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 3, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Thank goodness, I'm not in a driving distance from Orchid Inn. Haha



You are from DC. Sam will be at the Paph Forum at the end of January


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2017)

I will be there!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 3, 2017)

blondie said:


> I'll be going for plants and not flasks I now a couple of people in the UK that hag had plants from orchild inn. It's my treat for Bing smoke free for two months.



Can you import plants direct to UK from USA without quarantine?


----------



## blondie (Jan 4, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> Can you import plants direct to UK from USA without quarantine?[/QUOTE
> 
> One snap in the uk has had plants off him be for with no quarantine. When we use to send plants off from Singapore as long as the plants had photo certs they co u be sent and enters innto the country no problems. I would assume its still the same as i dont think the laws have changed, i might be wrong. Well i chalk find out I've have emailed them.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 4, 2017)

Orchids Inn and Orchid Web do paper work for international customers. 
Of course, there are limited required purchase amount.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 5, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Orchids Inn and Orchid Web do paper work for international customers.
> Of course, there are limited required purchase amount.



Im curious about quarantine laws in the UK which are separate to CITES and phytosantitary certificates in Australia.


----------

